# Top "7" Types of Protein You NEED to Eat



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2020)

*Top "7" Types of Protein You NEED to Eat*

I know that I could talk about so many more types of protein you should have in your diet but this is my top 7.  Now let me start off by saying if you are allergic to any of them please don't put them in your diet.  But if you can eat them you should try to get them all in your diet some way.

1. Wild caught salmon 
2. Grass fed beef 
3. Wild game
4. Organic cage free eggs
5. Lean white fish
6. Free range poultry
7. Molluscs

https://youtu.be/atrlN3-LW-0


----------

